# Forum About Russia Society  Что творится с нашей милицией?

## mishau_

...
Сержант милиции Сергей Аткин в Самарской области 1 мая попытался застрелить своих домочадцев из табельного оружия. 
...

----------


## Lampada

Мишенька, не надо пугать народ твоей милицией, а то мы тебя можем тоже испугать нашей полицией.  Вон только вчера майор полиции гонялся за каждый прохожим и расстреливал на месте.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Гугл по запросу "police abuse" находит 58 млн. ссылок, по запросу "злоупотребления милиции" всего 110 тыс. )))

----------


## Crocodile

> Гугл по запросу "police abuse" находит 58 млн. ссылок, по запросу "злоупотребления милиции" всего 110 тыс. )))

 Ты запрос неточно составил. Напиши: "милиция употребление".

----------


## studyr

> "милиция употребление".

 NIGMA: " Найдено примерно :   3 748 324 ".

----------


## mishau_

Не пойму, вы считаете это нормальным, что милиционеры в городах России спокойно расхаживают по улицам с краденным оружием и убивают людей? Нет, я понимаю в Америке, там каждый школьник расстреливает одноклассников и учителей, это становится уже традицией,  на там корни этих преступлений другие. Ковбои, Дикий Запад, легализованные пытки пленных иностранцев. Просто за последнее время эти случаи (с применением оружия) в России участились. Когда рост увеличивается,  это становится опасно.  Мне знакомый сказал он дежурит во вневедомственной охране, а у него напарник и у этого напарника в личном деле написано "умственно отсталый". А ему (напарнику) оружие доверяют. И это не где-нибудь, а в солидном госучреждении. 
По запросу "police abuse russia" - 990 000 ссылок. Причем первыми идут заголовки "Russians decry growing police abuse".

----------


## gRomoZeka

Так с табельным или с краденым? Определись. )  

> По запросу "police abuse russia" - 990 000 ссылок.

 Хм, ну и что? 990 000 - это много или мало? С чем сравнивать?
Например, по запросам
police abuse france - 1 230 000 ссылок
police abuse germany - 1 360 000 ссылок
и т.д. 
мда, и Гугл мне выдал по "police abuse russia" только 368 000 ссылок. Так что, пожалуй, умножь вышеприведенные цифры еще на три. ))

----------


## mishau_

Один - с табельным, другой - с краденым.   ::   
Да это не надо сравнивать. "Преступления милиции" - 1200000 - 1 620 000 и "преступления полиции"  - 1 380 000 - 1570000. Цифры сильно скачут от запроса к запросу. Фигня это все.

----------


## BappaBa

Чему удивляться? Никогда уже не будет того, что было 25-30 лет назад. Это тогда человека с автоматом можно было увидеть на улице только во время праздничного парада. Дальше будет только хуже. Даже сегодняшняя ситуация покажется праздником, когда в будущем в наших отделениях будут работать семейные кланы из аулов. Недовольные могут сами попробовать изменить ситуацию, сменить офис на машину ППС или стать опером. А по вечерам на вопрос жены "Как дела на работе?" рассказывать, как вынимали разложившийся труп из петли, шарили в заднем проходе у наркомана, полдня били алкашей замариновавших шашлык из ребенка...

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, а мне вот другое интересно, если бы в этом супермаркете, к примеру, вооруженный охранник застрелил бы этого бешеного мента, что бы с ним сделали? Или просто, имел бы кто-нибудь при себе оружие и разрешение (не мент). Мне кажется, то вот тут-то из этого психа тут же бы сделали героя, а всех собак бы повесили на обороняющегося.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет правды на земле.

----------


## mishau_

Интересная на мой взгляд точка зрения Кононенко на эту проблему. Он пишет о том, что все мы  - мразь, поэтому и герои у нас - мразь, и романтизируем мы мразь.  _
Никаких хороших ментов не будет. Потому что чиновники и менты – это мы с вами и есть. Это те же самые люди, родившиеся от тех же самых матерей, ходившие в те же самые детские сады и учившиеся в тех же самых школах, что и мы. И именно поэтому общество так быстро закрыло на Евсюкова глаза – не очень приятно-то с похмелюги видеть в зеркале свою разбитую рожу._  
...  _Так вот, в нашем обществе Глеб Жеглов считается героем. А на самом деле он – прародитель Журова и Евсюкова. Такая же мразь, как и все мы. _  http://www.vz.ru/columns/2009/5/5/283299.html

----------


## Lampada

> Интересная на мой взгляд точка зрения Кононенко на эту проблему. Он пишет о том, что все мы  - мразь, поэтому и герои у нас - мразь, и романтизируем мы мразь.  ...   http://www.vz.ru/columns/2009/5/5/283299.html

 Максим Кононенко там же:  "... не относитесь серьезно к тому, что я здесь пишу».

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Интересная на мой взгляд точка зрения Кононенко на эту проблему. Он пишет о том, что все мы  - мразь, поэтому и герои у нас - мразь, и романтизируем мы мразь.  ...   http://www.vz.ru/columns/2009/5/5/283299.html   Максим Кононенко там же:  "... не относитесь серьезно к тому, что я здесь пишу».

 Дело в том, что он выбрал стёб намеренно. По его же признанию в передаче "Школа злословия". Принимая точку зрения то одних, то других оппонентов он стравливает их между собой. Найду этот ролик и покажу. Но то что он говорит от лица тех или иных - это его логика и его мировоззрение, как бы мы к этому ни относились.

----------


## mishau_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G3KbBfp ... r_embedded  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dJkMLxv ... re=related

----------


## mishau_

Ого, а вот ответная реакция в духе советской риторики.  http://www.livekuban.ru/node/11412

----------


## mishau_

А вот уже в духе суперсоветской риторики - происки Запада.  _
За публичными выступлениями майора милиции Алексея Дымовского могут стоять неправительственные организации, финансируемые из-за рубежа, в частности «Агентство США по международному развитию» (USAID), сообщает агентство «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на источник в департаменте собственной безопасности МВД России. 
«Выбранный способ, форма и время публикации видеообращения свидетельствуют о том, что Дымовский пользуется поддержкой со стороны третьих сил», - заявил собеседник агентства. 
По его словам, «активное участие в данном деле принимают руководители нескольких так называемых региональных «правозащитных» организаций, спонсируемых, в том числе, из-за рубежа»._

----------


## nelf

Оч интересно…. 
Сколько живу, не разу не видел не одного человека который бы спокойно расхаживал по городу с автоматом…. Хотя нет, с игрушечными видел. 
Мот это я в спокойной стране живу такой….. вроде не далеко Беларусь от России) 
Честно, слабо себе представляю, как милиционер крадёт оружие, чтобы потом походить с ним. И не слышал чтобы каждый второй убивал прохожих. Не слышал чтобы каждый школьник в США убивал учителей.
Убить, не за что, неизвестно кого? Кто такое говорил? Кто то видел это на улице? Этого так много? Ну ели много то должны были видеть многие. Или никто не видел, а кому то рассказали. Это не убитые случайно были?)))))))))) 
Вневедомственная охрана не может быть "умственно отсталой". Они не только охранники, милиционеры они тоже (если не в банке работают). И проходят комиссии и обучение, и всё периодически повторяется.  
Уважаемый mishau! Если я вам скажу, что я умею читать мысли и летать, вы тоже поверите? А если бы я жил на соседней улице и знал бы вас в лицо? Глупо!!! 
Не пугайте людей сказками… лучше записывайте их и продавайте в виде боевиков, детективов, триллеров или как там ещё бывает. денег заработаете. 
Почему никто не говорит сколько наша милиция спасла жизней?
Почему чуть что мы в милицию, заявление писать, мол меня обидели?
Они ведь такие сволочи, глядишь, если первый встреченный на лестнице мент не убьет второй точно стрелять будет, четвёртый с краденого, и так пол отдела. Такая перестрелка…. Ну… в вас непосредственно… 
Не всё так плохо и не всё так быстро катится. Хотя и не так всё приятно.

----------


## Ramil

Ну, это как раз тот случай, когда одна паршивая овца портит всё стадо. По крайней мере впечатления - точно.
Я даже не беру такие экстремальные и в достаточной мере эпизодические случаи, описанные в приведённых здесь материалах, думаю, такие вопиющие случаи укладываются в пределы статистической погрешности. Ну где психов нет? В какой профессии, в какой стране? Но у меня нет ни одного знакомого, который бы хоть раз лестно отозвался бы о сотрудниках милиции. 
Разумеется, среди милиционеров, возможно, есть честные люди. Тот факт, что я таких не встречал не говорит о том, что их нет. И круг моих знакомых, которых я считаю порядочными людьми - тоже не показатель. Но ни для меня, ни для моих знакомых милиционер уже, боюсь, никогда не станет человеком, которому можно доверять. Милиционер тебе не друг. 
P.S. Разумеется, те, кто выбрал для себя поприще охраны закона заслуживают определённого уважения. В тех условиях, в которых работает наша милиция, к сожалению, согласится работать либо честный идиот, либо человек, сознательно желающий получить определённые выгоды от службы (оборотни). В призвание я не верю в силу своего цинизма, увы. Но даже те, кто, скажем, не совсем честен с законом, служа в милиции, не вызывает у меня однозначной негативной реакции. Кто-то же должен этим заниматься. Вон _mishau всё обличает, но ничего путного-то предложить не может по исправлению ситуации. А от голых фактов, хоть и жаренных - толку ноль.

----------


## mishau_

> Оч интересно….  
> Честно, слабо себе представляю, как милиционер крадёт оружие, чтобы потом походить с ним. И не слышал чтобы каждый второй убивал прохожих. Не слышал чтобы каждый школьник в США убивал учителей.
> Убить, не за что, неизвестно кого? Кто такое говорил? Кто то видел это на улице? Этого так много? Ну ели много то должны были видеть многие. Или никто не видел, а кому то рассказали. Это не убитые случайно были?)))))))))) 
> Вневедомственная охрана не может быть "умственно отсталой". Они не только охранники, милиционеры они тоже (если не в банке работают). И проходят комиссии и обучение, и всё периодически повторяется.  
> Уважаемый mishau! Если я вам скажу, что я умею читать мысли и летать, вы тоже поверите? А если бы я жил на соседней улице и знал бы вас в лицо? Глупо!!! 
> Не пугайте людей сказками… лучше записывайте их и продавайте в виде боевиков, детективов, триллеров или как там ещё бывает. денег заработаете. 
> Почему никто не говорит сколько наша милиция спасла жизней?
> Почему чуть что мы в милицию, заявление писать, мол меня обидели?
> Они ведь такие сволочи, глядишь, если первый встреченный на лестнице мент не убьет второй точно стрелять будет, четвёртый с краденого, и так пол отдела. Такая перестрелка…. Ну… в вас непосредственно… 
> Не всё так плохо и не всё так быстро катится. Хотя и не так всё приятно.

 Не понимаю, вообще о чем это? Почему никто не говорит сколько наша милиция спасла жизней - говорят, по всем каналам ТВ, показывают доклады министра МВД, речи с трибун и т.п. Насчет сказок - мне кажется вы не владеете ситуацией в должной мере. Цитирую с форума сотрудников МВД:  _
Случай с Евсюковым лично для меня был как бы отправной точкой, когда я заметил то что нештатная стрельба сотрудниками милиции в людей и друг в друга стала не разовыми происшествиями а системой. Системой развившейся параллельно с деградацией МВД, как структурно, так и содержательно каждого руководителя, каждого сотрудника. Ситуация ведь катится вниз и страшно представить то, к чему мы можем придти , не прими какие либо меры.
Действенных мер по пресечению случаев такого применения оружия со стороны МВД к сожалению не озвучено. А жаль. Давайте в этой теме проанализируем все в комплексе. Нужно что то делать._ 
Почитайте всю ветку. Милиционеры признают факты как систему и пытаются обсудить пути выхода из ситуации. http://www.police-russia.ru/showthread.php?t=31573   
События с Евсюковым Евсюковым
Обсуждаемый  случай в Туве
В Якутии  пацан из табеля отца стреляется 
Стреляется курсант в школе милиции
В Сибири  опер стреляет свою девушку 
На фоне этого: арест главы МВД Бурятии 
Сотрудник  ОВО в Москве 
Еще раз говорю это обсуждают сами милиционеры (и гражданские естественно тоже).

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, с праздничком!   ::  
10 ноября - день милиции.

----------


## mishau_

Не знаю, кого точно из местных здесь поздравляешь, но присоединяюсь!   ::

----------


## nelf

я тоже присоединюсь  ::   
обсуждают, конечно, нужно же что то обсуждать (я не говорю что это не важная тема), ну если бы этого не было, обсуждали бы что то другое. Мне кажется что всё слишком раздуто. Эта тема волнует народ, поэтому она и так обсуждается, пишут во всех газетах, новостях и тп. На самом деле… громкая новость, заголовки и всё такое. 
А вообще, кто идёт работать в милицию? Как туда можно попасть?
Для многих это один выход, т.к. на нормальную работу их не возьмут (нет образования или мозгов или ещё чего), а тут после армии….

----------


## mishau_

Во всем виноват Путин (по мнению Ю.Латыниной) 
Цитата _
Менты убивают россиян просто так, как эсэсовцы — узников Освенцима, и из этой эпидемии безнаказанных убийств мы можем сделать несколько выводов. 
Первое: все происходящее есть личная заслуга В.В. Путина. Плох или хорош был Ельцин, но при нем менты не стреляли людей, как куропаток. _  http://ej.ru/?a=note&id=9893

----------


## Ramil

_mishau, если хочешь, чтобы дискуссия была серьёзной, не надо больше цитировать эту дуру Латынину.

----------


## mishau_

Я просто хотел осветить точку зрения, что на Ельцина ведь и не свалишь. Ельцина обвиняют, что в 90-е был бандитский беспредел. И действительно, милиционерам в 90-е гораздо хуже жилось, чем сейчас. Что же сейчас-то происходит? Ельцина давно нет, всем как бы живется лучше - по крайней мере так принято говорить, а убийства и избиения граждан милиционерами просто так, ни за что. Откуда это?  
Из недавних. Композитора избили. Запытали до смерти журналиста. Мент из иномарки убил шофера снегоуборочной машины. Стрелявший в московском метро оказался полковником милиции.

----------


## Crocodile

> Из недавних. Композитора избили. Запытали до смерти журналиста. Мент из иномарки убил шофера снегоуборочной машины.

 СЛОН?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> по мнению Ю.Латыниной

 Стала читать про эту Латынину в Википедии и одна фраза меня просто убила: _Любимая книга Юлии Латыниной — китайский роман XIV века «Речные заводи» Ши Найаня._
Это ж надо, жить в России в 21 веке, иметь возможность читать русскую литературу в подлиннике и не найти _ни-че-го_ в мировой литературе за последние шесть веков , что бы тронуло больше, чем китайский эпос 14 века про 108 благородных разбойников...  
(Скажу честно, я не читала).

----------


## Crocodile

> Это ж надо, жить в России в 21 веке, иметь возможность читать русскую литературу в подлиннике и не найти _ни-че-го_ в мировой литературе за последние шесть веков , что бы тронуло больше, чем китайский эпос 14 века про 108 благородных разбойников...

 Больше похоже на попытку пощеголять экзотикой, чем на правду. Хотя, почему бы нет? Я, например, получаю кайф (ухохатываюсь) от чтения Иллиады в переводе Гнедича. Лучше, чем Ильф с Петровым.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Лучше, чем Ильф с Петровым.

 Протестую! Лучше, чем Ильф с Петровым может быть только Шукшин.
А Латыниной никогда не забудут _стрелку осциллографа_. =)
Для кликушествующей либерастни всё просто: все менты убийцы, всех беременных женщин в России выкидывают на улицу.

----------


## Оля

> Больше похоже на попытку пощеголять экзотикой, чем на правду.

 Так тогда и к остальному доверия нет.

----------


## Crocodile

> А Латыниной никогда не забудут _стрелку осциллографа_. =)

 Гениально!!    ::     

> Так тогда и к остальному доверия нет.

 Пожалуй, после "стрелки осциллографа" я с тобой соглашусь.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Кстати перл из вчерашней статьи   _
Однако зададимся простым вопросом: в мире есть масса людей, зарабатывающих деньги возможностями своего тела. Это и циркачи, и профессиональные фигуристы, и профессиональные боксеры, и т.д. Но тем, кто зарабатывает на жизнь спортом, запрещено принимать участие в Олимпийских играх. На Олимпиаде соревнуются, как нам говорят, «любители»._ 
 «любителей» на олимпиадах отменили аж в 1988 году, если я не ошибаюсь. 
А вообще, кто находится по ментовским каблуком, даже возможно, не замечает угнетения.   
Кстати, насчет беременны. Теперь новая мода. Теперь российское государство у бедных родителей отнимает детей. За бедность. Бедность не порок?

----------


## it-ogo

> А Латыниной никогда не забудут _стрелку осциллографа_. =)

 Мечущуюся стрелку осциллографа.   ::   
Мораль: будь проще, и тебе простят "проффесора". Поумничай, и у тебя найдут такое...

----------


## Ramil

> Кстати, насчет беременны. Теперь новая мода. Теперь российское государство у бедных родителей отнимает детей. За бедность. Бедность не порок?

 Кстати, насчёт "отнятия детей", ты себе не представляешь, на каких смешных основаниях у тебя могут отобрать ребёнка в "самом демократичном из всех государстве".  И насчёт бедности - спорно конечно, но есть такое устоявшееся выражение "плодить нищету". Так вот - может быть и правильно это, другое дело, что государство наше не намного богаче, чтобы обеспечить этим детям более достойное существование.

----------


## mishau_

Вопрос не в этом. А в противоречии. У нас демографическая проблема. Государство призывает увеличивать рождаемость. И в то же время  бедным семьям не то, что помочь не может, а уничтожает семью. Бедным запрещено иметь детей, иметь наследников, иметь будущих кормильцев! Это  вместо того, чтобы защищать семью. В древней Спарте слабых убивали. У нас у слабых, получается, разрушают семью. 21 век.

----------

